# Leaky Car



## rserenamoon (Jun 18, 2004)

When I got my maxima it had a window with a non-functional motor and a problem with water leaking from the driver and passenger side. I fixed the motor. I wen to the dealer to try to figure out where the water leaking into the car was coming from and they told me that the water was leaking into the car because the molding needed to be redone from the front window of the car. Does anyone know if there is a place that I could go to get this fixed? I lived in the NJ area. The problem has gotten so bad that when it rain puddles of water accumulate in my car.


----------

